# Post up all 16" bikes



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

post up all 16" bikes.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Pixies :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 2 2007, 10:36 PM~7395109
> *
> 
> 
> *


Pics dont work.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone else got pictures of 16" bikes? They dont have to be Pixies.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

JUST SOME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 3 2007, 04:23 AM~7395664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is bad


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Juicy Baby   Belgian's Finest :biggrin: 


------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn, them pics dont show for me


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they worked and now they dont


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mas de 16 pulgadas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 3 2007, 01:31 AM~7395674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin tight right there :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 3 2007, 07:51 PM~7400028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like that


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 01:54 PM~7400040
> *I like that one alot.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah same


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 3 2007, 05:50 PM~7399197
> *thats fuckin tight right there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man mad props to my homie oso for the body work on it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

/


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what happened to him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 16 2007, 10:05 PM~8573544
> *what happened to him
> 
> 
> ...


The last thing I remember his girlfriend flipped out and posted pics of her semi nude. Then he made that topic about how he was going away or something like that. Tony O might know more details.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 11:36 PM~8573739
> *The last thing I remember his girlfriend flipped out and posted pics of her semi nude. Then he made that topic about how he was going away or something like that. Tony O might know more details.
> *


are those the ones that taco posted a while ago with fk shirt i remember lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 16 2007, 10:50 PM~8573848
> *are those the ones that taco posted a while ago with fk shirt i remember lol
> *


Yea.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2007, 12:00 AM~8573906
> *Yea.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Mar 5 2007, 11:33 PM~7411467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, his name is gangstersparadise on here. Last time I spoke to the guy was when I asked if he wanted to join Rollerz in the FL chapter, he said he was too young to be hanging around guys that drink all the time or somethin like that and joined some local club so I dunno :dunno:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.........................16st....................................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Eric, Spawn is a 20" on 16" parts, Same with the Dr Frankenstein one from Legions.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Are there anymore 16" bikes out there???


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my kids 16z :cheesy:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7396609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes are these all from one bike club.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Sep 22 2007, 07:39 AM~8846614
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike, who did it :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 16 2007, 11:05 PM~8573544
> *what happened to him
> 
> 
> ...



i did his frame and paint work on that bike so i talk to him ever so often. he got a car and hasn't done much with his bike since. he's into music more than bikes now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2007, 11:10 AM~9050806
> *i did his frame and paint work on that bike so i talk to him ever so often. he got a car and hasn't done much with his bike since. he's into music more than bikes now.
> *


What kind of music?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

rap music..... he's producing and rapping now...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who aint.LOL


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 12:25 PM~9050900
> *who aint.LOL
> *


lol true....


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

Showed It Twice-2 FIRST PLACE TROFIES!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lets see some more 16" bikes....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 24 2007, 08:03 PM~9076777
> *Lets see some more 16" bikes....
> *



X2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 26 2007, 05:58 PM~9091811
> *X2
> *


x10


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 26 2007, 07:41 PM~9092070
> *x10
> *



x10.1


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

MY SON'S LIL PROJECT


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2007, 12:21 PM~9050880
> *rap music..... he's producing and rapping now...lol
> *


is he good at it


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2007, 12:45 PM~9100183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH 1 DO I GET?


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

she won 1st place 3years old


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 02:39 AM~7395371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 02:39 AM~7395371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My 16" Semi custom


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

how much do the forks run


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Jan 4 2008, 04:35 AM~9599746
> *how much do the forks run
> *


I have 2 sets of sword forks left $125 shipped. raw un plated.


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

whats up tony what is the next show you are going to be showing at


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

were is everybody at


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

MORE OL SCHOOL PLEASE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 6 2007, 05:06 PM~8733051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@May 10 2008, 03:55 PM~10624177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need some supermen forks on that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2008, 12:23 AM~9607185
> *I have 2 sets of sword forks left  $125 shipped.  raw un plated.
> *


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

My son Caesar and his bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post more. Any 16inch trikes out there.
Im doing a trike with a radio for my room.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 08:46 PM~10724671
> *Post more. Any 16inch trikes out there.
> Im doing  a trike with a radio for my room.
> *


A trike for your room? What do you mean?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10724757
> *A trike for your room? What do you mean?
> *


I need another radio in my room. I figured I can just do a street trike with a system in the back. put it in my room.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10645071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Word Bobby that's a great bike let me know if you need any more faced parts on it I got some new ideas poppin out all the time.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Jan 28 2008, 04:44 AM~9798163
> *whats up tony what is the next show you are going to be showing at
> *


Vegas as far as I know. I dont plan on going to anymore this year until then.


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

bend this to look like this
url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

If this bike goes to Vegas ........Not one 16'' street bike I've seen so far can beat it i've seen it up close and the detail is phenominal ........


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@May 28 2008, 07:13 AM~10752457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Both of these bikes are bad ass 16" Street


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

this what we built for my kids..


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 28 2008, 08:19 PM~10758528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> Both of these bikes are bad ass 16" Street
> 
> thanks homie  your daughters bike is badd ass :thumbsup:
> im making a couch bike next :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+May 28 2008, 06:11 AM~10752450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are both very nice, but i think doggy style might take him out. and if he didnt, it woulnt take much.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2008, 12:29 AM~10759282
> *they are both very nice, but i think doggy style might take him out.  and if he didnt, it woulnt take much.
> *


 My statement was a general one I wasn't comparing the two fat daddy posted the red one up with it.................But I stand by th statment none the less street bike are judge at least 60 to 70% on paint (with no body mods to count) the white one is light years away on frame paint and the murals and graphics are at a much higher level than the red one. As for the parts face parts flat face vs 3d face hands down 3d face ..........chrome vs gold n chrome (G n C wins ..............the only edge I would give the red bike is rims........ display white bike .........engraving could go either way................The doggy style bike is clean without a doubt ..........but I'm going by the point system.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2008, 07:29 AM~10759282
> *they are both very nice, but i think doggy style might take him out.  and if he didnt, it woulnt take much.
> *


You haven't seen that Dragon 16" Street in person bro the detail would blow your mind. That's why I never built a 16" street, cuz that guy is too hard he pulled out all the stops on that one. $3K invested in that bike bro. Full engraving, two tone plating, detailed dragon scale paint job, crazy ass pinstripping...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

It was not my intent to start any form of a contest or compare the 2. I was simple saying I admire both of them. They are both in the same class as my daughters bike and both are ahead of the game for street. The Dragon bike is my club and the owner has been real helpful and inspirerational to my daughter and her build. I was only showing my appreciation for both bikes and their styles. Someday my daughter and I hope to be on their level.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

No problem homie, I built this bike for my son and were happy with it, good luck on you daughters built, and hope you have as much fun as im having with it.




> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 29 2008, 08:25 AM~10761351
> *It was not my intent to start any form of a contest or compare the 2. I was simple saying I admire both of them. They are both in the same class as my daughters bike and both are ahead of the game for street. The Dragon bike is my club and the owner has been real helpful and inspirerational to my daughter and her build. I was only showing my appreciation for both bikes and their styles. Someday my daughter and I hope to be on their level.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector+May 29 2008, 05:11 AM~10760477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen it a few times, thank you very much. vegas and in LA at the peterson.  

the murals are very nice, but not un-beatable.
the only thing special about the engraving is that its on both sides of the fork and sissy bar, and the training wheels and their mounts. 





> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 29 2008, 09:25 AM~10761351
> *It was not my intent to start any form of a contest or compare the 2. I was simple saying I admire both of them. They are both in the same class as my daughters bike and both are ahead of the game for street. The Dragon bike is my club and the owner has been real helpful and inspirerational to my daughter and her build. I was only showing my appreciation for both bikes and their styles. Someday my daughter and I hope to be on their level.
> *


no contest. this might be the only real discussion that has happened on this forum in months. you did us a favor! :cheesy:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 29 2008, 11:06 AM~10762096
> *No problem homie, I built this bike for my son and were happy with it, good luck on you daughters built, and hope you have as much fun as im having with it.
> *


Having fun is what it's all about. When it's no longer fun, I don't want to do it. Thanks again to everyone that's helped us along the way and have fun and inspirational. ONELOVE


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

[/quote]it feels good to discuss without the drama , mudslinging or BS  

Mr 559.............Very nice bike congrats :thumbsup: 
Fat Daddy...................No disrespect on using your name  
Justdeez.........Agreed!...
no contest. this might be the only real discussion that has happened on this forum in months. you did us a favor! :cheesy:....


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

it feels good to discuss without the drama , mudslinging or BS  

Mr 559.............Very nice bike congrats :thumbsup: 
Fat Daddy...................No disrespect on using your name  
Justdeez.........Agreed!...
no contest. this might be the only real discussion that has happened on this forum in months. you did us a favor! :cheesy:....
[/quote]

None taken my Friend. Thanks for the great discusion


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 30 2008, 07:24 PM~10770473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've always thought that one was bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2008, 09:39 AM~10770591
> *I've always thought that one was bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


just needs some TNT parts hno: 

















J/K maybe on Baloo's Jungle II


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 30 2008, 10:04 PM~10771670
> *just needs some TNT parts hno:
> J/K maybe on Baloo's Jungle II
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10772300
> *
> *


:wave:
here's the frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 30 2008, 11:33 PM~10772374
> *:wave:
> here's the frame
> 
> ...


I see potential :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10772417
> *I see potential  :biggrin:
> *


LOTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 12:40 AM~7395378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 3 2008, 03:36 AM~10785615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jun 6 2008, 12:56 AM~10806951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Still showing that one?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 5 2008, 08:09 PM~10808337
> *Still showing that one?
> *


I seen it in Dallas at the beat show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 04:14 AM~10808364
> *I seen it in Dallas at the beat show
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

16 incher coming soon.

T.A
ALL DAY!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 07:14 PM~10808364
> *I seen it in Dallas at the beat show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 7 2008, 01:20 PM~10819163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10737360
> *Word Bobby that's a great bike  let me know if you need any more faced parts on it I got some new ideas poppin out all the time.
> *



Hey THANKS!!! I just saw your post. We'll have to talk, I only get him parts as he get's his report cards.

I'm thinkin some sissy bars next.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 3 2007, 12:37 PM~7395755
> *Juicy Baby      Belgian's Finest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is in a Fuel car shop in londen for about 2 years now, shit that came out of my backyard and look where it is now :biggrin:  










when watchin a video on the website of Fuel i saw the bike in the display of the store on the turntable


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: there was a clean homemade work on your 16" bmx frame.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10838426
> *this bike is in a Fuel car shop in londen for about 2 years now, shit that came out of my backyard and look where it is now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

West Side Gambla :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










16" frame though :biggrin: 









D-Low's idea :roflmao: 









:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T T T


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

IM GETTIN 16IN FOR NY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 23 2008, 07:31 PM~10935586
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looks good! Wanna sell it????


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 24 2008, 07:36 AM~10939040
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looks good! Wanna sell it????
> *


Thanks, but im keeping this one, going to restore it this winter


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2008, 10:25 AM~10939610
> *Thanks, but im keeping this one, going to restore it this winter
> *


Nice, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## PUTOCHOPPER (Jun 23, 2008)

eye want won of dis ey! :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

16'' FRAME FOR SALE(NOT WHOLE BIKE) SCHWINN
GRIPS AND LOWRIDER SEAT MAKE OFFER


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jun 24 2008, 04:13 PM~10942201
> *16''  FRAME FOR SALE(NOT WHOLE BIKE) SCHWINN
> GRIPS AND LOWRIDER SEAT MAKE OFFER
> 
> ...


Is that a speedometer on it? I'll buy the speedometer if you want????


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 25 2008, 10:51 AM~10946908
> *Is that a speedometer on it? I'll buy the speedometer if you want????
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

16'' FRAME FOR SALE(NOT WHOLE BIKE) SCHWINN
GRIPS AND LOWRIDER SEAT MAKE OFFER

ONLY


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 28 2008, 12:20 AM~10968243
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jun 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10957854
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> 16'' FRAME FOR SALE(NOT WHOLE BIKE) SCHWINN
> ...


price on the frame?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T T T


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

me and my brother just got this off ebay, going to be our winter project, going to be a fun build with alot of hart in this one


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mas 16's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 28 2008, 07:49 PM~11201399
> *me and my brother just got this off ebay, going to be our winter project, going to be a fun build with alot of hart in this one
> 
> 
> ...


  How much did you guys get it for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 10:04 PM~11230860
> * How much did you guys get it for?
> *


$100 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of these days i will start working on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need a camera and I would post mine


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 10:27 PM~11231063
> *One of these days i will start working on it.
> 
> 
> ...



nice, what year is it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:28 PM~11231073
> *nice, what year is it?
> *




















1967, the first year they made the 16" frames. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look how much they used to cost back in the day.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

same year as mine :biggrin: between me and my brother we got 5 midgets 67, 69, 71, 78 and 72


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

1967 TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2008, 10:38 PM~11231149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: how much you want for it?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:39 PM~11231163
> *:cheesy:  how much you want for it?
> *


LOL... NOT FOR SALE HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2008, 10:41 PM~11231183
> *LOL... NOT FOR SALE HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *



i got a problem with midgets and lil tigers, i got 3 of each


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:43 PM~11231201
> *i got a problem with midgets and lil tigers, i got 3 of each
> *


DEAMMM... SO WHEN ARE U GOING TO BUST THEM OUT?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2008, 10:47 PM~11231229
> *DEAMMM... SO WHEN ARE U GOING TO BUST THEM OUT?
> *



winter projects, should have a midget and lil tiger out for 09


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:36 PM~11231138
> *same year as mine :biggrin: between me and my brother we got 5 midgets 67, 69, 71, 78 and 72
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:43 PM~11231201
> *i got a problem with midgets and lil tigers, i got 3 of each
> *


haha i just thought of someone reading this n didnt know you were talking about bikes


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:50 PM~11231262
> *haha i just thought of someone reading this n didnt know you were talking about bikes
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:50 PM~11231262
> *haha i just thought of someone reading this n didnt know you were talking about bikes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 31 2008, 10:50 PM~11231255
> *winter projects, should have a midget and lil tiger out for 09
> *


I BET THEYRE GOING TO BE NICE AS FUCK...


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

lookin for a 16 for my son hes 3 pm with pix


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 31 2008, 10:38 PM~11231149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

To The Top for 16". Should be a great class in Vegas this year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still debating on my 16incher


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 9 2008, 11:14 PM~11828588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 09:30 PM~12119679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you did you get 16" bike?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 09:31 PM~12119697
> *so you did you get 16" bike?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

my sons..







.......







.........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 10:30 PM~12119679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you bash does your brother ride his bike?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah my lil brother rides the pixie but not the other one cause its gonna be our show bike :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah my lil brother rides the pixie but not the other one cause its gonna be our show bike :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 09:30 PM~12119679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## aaronvanvledder (Nov 4, 2008)

here is my 16 inch project its a rust bucket atm but hopeful i get it all chromed up i wanna trike it aswell


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:uıɟɟnd:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T T T For 16"


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12119754
> *my sons..
> 
> 
> ...


bring me that fender when you have a chance


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 10 2008, 12:16 AM~11828595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     SEXY


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 11:25 PM~11231048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 10:27 PM~11231063
> *One of these days i will start working on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats wrong. U selling it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:08 AM~12190767
> *whats wrong. U selling it
> *


It has DP syndrome.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats dp sydrom?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12190962
> *whats dp sydrom?
> *


my bad, "deep brown syndrome" is when shit doesnt get done for a long time.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 11:28 AM~12190985
> *my bad, "deep brown syndrome" is when shit doesnt get done for a long time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahaha been tryin to get my paper right


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aaronvanvledder_@Nov 11 2008, 12:46 AM~12121517
> *here is my 16 inch project its a rust bucket atm but hopeful i get it all chromed up i wanna trike it aswell
> 
> 
> ...




i like this lil bike! diamond in the ruff


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is my sons bike 
just finished it up going to start showing it... working on the display for it 

*TRAFFIC C.C./B.C*</span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444030
here is our site follow it for updates on our bikes.. 

thanks,,,,


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT for 16"


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

So I have my daughter old 16" Frame just sitting around now. Should I try and do maybe a full or semi with it?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 8 2009, 10:00 AM~12642291
> *So I have my daughter old 16" Frame just sitting around now. Should I try and do maybe a full or semi with it?
> *



That would be cool  we need some more 16" out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: cant wait to start on my 16inch


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 8 2009, 10:00 AM~12642291
> *So I have my daughter old 16" Frame just sitting around now. Should I try and do maybe a full or semi with it?
> *


what's up up homie we need more 16" girls repping hard do it up 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 11:22 AM~12642916
> *:biggrin: cant wait to start on my 16inch
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 2 2009, 08:22 PM~12588020
> *Here is my sons bike
> just finished it up going to start showing it... working on the display for it
> 
> ...


hella nice bike homie!

would look badass with a straight springer forks!


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 8 2009, 02:48 PM~12644449
> *hella nice bike homie!
> 
> would look badass with a straight springer forks!
> *


thanks homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Cant wait ill i finish mine up


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

coming soon


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 9 2009, 04:09 AM~12650991
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 9 2009, 05:09 AM~12650991
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, All custom huh


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 9 2009, 11:05 AM~12652275
> *Cool, All custom huh
> *


yea its a hannah montana bike for my daughter(best of both worlds)


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*""BRING EM OUT"" 
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY APRIL 26TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, EVERYTHING WILL BE PROVIDED BY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB! *</span>


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 30 2009, 02:18 PM~12860005
> *
> *


where are the rest of the 16" bikes at?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2009, 05:07 PM~13939069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is hella clean!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 20 2009, 04:15 AM~13939159
> *This one is hella clean!
> *


Thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 19 2009, 07:15 PM~13939159
> *This one is hella clean!
> *


X2 LIKE THE COLORS AND THE PARTS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 22 2009, 07:47 AM~13965012
> *X2 LIKE THE COLORS AND THE PARTS
> *


Gracias carnal :thumbsup:

I have to give props to Chavo up in PHX for the bad ass graphics he laid out on the frame. I forgot how many rolls of tape it took but it was a lot :around: Also :thumbsup: to Sal's Airbrushing for the bad ass murals.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

look no goose neck


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2009, 05:07 PM~13939069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pics of my daughters Pixie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 23 2007, 11:40 AM~8852641
> *my kids 16z :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Another pic I found of her bike at the Fresno LG show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 09:14 AM~13969353
> *Another pic I found of her bike at the Fresno LG show
> 
> 
> ...



Your daughters bike is hella clean


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13965142
> *Gracias carnal :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to give props to Chavo up in PHX for the bad ass graphics he laid out on the frame.  I forgot how many rolls of tape it took but it was a lot :around:  Also :thumbsup: to Sal's Airbrushing for the bad ass murals.
> *


  YOU GONNA TAKE IT TO SB? WANNA SEE IT UP CLOSE :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13970181
> * YOU GONNA TAKE IT TO SB? WANNA SEE IT UP CLOSE  :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir I plan on taking that one, Pirate bike, Night Crawler, and maybe a few OG Lil Tigers.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 22 2009, 09:33 AM~13969551
> *Your daughters bike is hella clean
> *


Thanks Homie, just a little something to keep her involved


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 08:14 PM~13969353
> *Another pic I found of her bike at the Fresno LG show
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro, everything came out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14005477
> *Very nice bro, everything came out clean :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you, my daughter wants to do a couple more things to it :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13939034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 05:18 PM~14017476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14017476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the murals bro?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14023935
> *wheres the murals bro?
> *


pic was taken before murals and new parts :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Man_520 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14017476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike Bro :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Man_520_@Jun 12 2009, 12:03 PM~14172047
> *Nice Bike Bro :biggrin:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who owns this bike?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

god


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 5 2009, 06:15 AM~14680185
> *god
> *


Lies!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

proove it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 5 2009, 10:10 AM~14681187
> *proove it
> *


I will


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my nephews pixie not done yet just the frame is done


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

mine








cassandras








erics









all representing the big A


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 05:17 PM~14681265
> *I will
> *


i'm waiting


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14682589
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


umm why wouldnt you cover over the seatpost hole??? :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 10:51 AM~14682879
> *umm why wouldnt you cover over the seatpost hole??? :uh:
> *


youll see when i get it back from mannys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 5 2009, 12:32 PM~14682630
> *i'm waiting
> *


well with that attitude...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 12:53 PM~14682896
> *youll see when i get it back from mannys
> *


8===D


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 10:55 AM~14682914
> *8===D
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:54 PM~14682905
> *well with that attitude...
> *


lets take this to the courthouse


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 04:46 AM~14680149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


carlos from oxnard but now who knows where it is


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14682896
> *youll see when i get it back from mannys
> *


ORALE!!! SO CAN I COPY THAT ALSO :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 03:04 PM~14685344
> *ORALE!!! SO CAN I COPY THAT ALSO  :uh:
> *


you said it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 04:15 PM~14685436
> *you said it
> *


COCKSUCKER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 03:45 PM~14685677
> *COCKSUCKER  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14682589
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 16S BASH3R


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2009, 02:09 PM~14683680
> *carlos from oxnard but now who knows where it is
> *


For sale? Find out.


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

one i built for my boy.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 5 2009, 10:18 PM~14687843
> *one i built for my boy.
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 11237 :0


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14682589
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...



WHO DID YOUR MURALS??????


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14687938
> *how much shipped to 11237 :0
> *


sorry not for sale.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 5 2009, 06:18 PM~14687843
> *one i built for my boy.
> 
> 
> ...


Freackin Clean!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 5 2009, 08:18 PM~14687843
> *one i built for my boyfriend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 5 2009, 07:18 PM~14687843
> *one i built for my boy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Aug 6 2009, 09:59 PM~14699571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 6 2009, 10:56 AM~14693400
> *WHO DID YOUR MURALS??????
> *


the homie sam from texas :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

A BIKE I BUILT FOR MY SON STILL NEED TO POWDER COAT FENDERS,RIMS JUST THE RING!!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 12 2009, 08:27 PM~14751339
> *the homie sam from texas :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

two piece forks and sissy bars

*200 shipped!!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14682589
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


got more pics of that pixie ?


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

any 16in seat pans for sale???


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Not done obviously, but I have alot of parts that need rechroming.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14914787
> *got more pics of that pixie ?
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15007223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROTOR , HUB , K/OFF =TURNTABLE  








NICE 16'' PIXIE HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15007223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

damm i almost forgot about this thread lol


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 21 2009, 02:09 AM~16044605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

these are a few of the 16" bikes from the Midwest... Many more to come. watch out for Lil' Miss Trouble!!! post up pics. soon.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Aug 28 2009, 06:26 PM~14914827
> *any 16in seat pans for sale???
> *


i got 16'' seat pans for sale


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elnutty_@Feb 22 2010, 05:20 PM~16691330
> *i got 16'' seat pans for sale
> *


price and pics?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

almost done with these









:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

damn it man!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just won this on ebay! finally got me a 16" (no ****) gonna hook it up for my nephew he turns 5 tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 11:26 AM~16998272
> *just won this on ebay! finally got me a 16" (no ****) gonna hook it up for my nephew he turns 5 tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh snap, this bike is fucken nice...great work!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

any 16'' for sale


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 26 2010, 09:48 PM~17013515
> *any 16'' for sale
> *


what kind ? street ? progect.. or original ?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 9 2008, 10:16 PM~11828595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like my wife when we first started going out


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Mar 27 2010, 02:47 AM~17014890
> *that looks like my wife when we first started going out
> *


memories are the only thing left..ha....lol..


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 27 2010, 12:59 AM~17014734
> *what kind ? street ? progect.. or original ?
> *


project


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 12:34 PM~17017192
> *project
> *


got one :biggrin: got frame handle bars .. well pretty much except rims and chainguard. is a flea market china schwinn 16 inch looken frame.  make me an offer..  let me see if I can send ya some pics through my phone.. pm me ya no if you interested..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17012660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 29 2010, 07:06 PM~17037662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have any info on that one ???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres my 16'' lil cherry


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17039685
> *heres my 16'' lil cherry
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 10:01 PM~17040089
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17040562
> *thanks
> *


WAT BIKE DID U PUT THE KICK STAND ON..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THA 16'' uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put some training wheels on this weekend.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my new midget :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2010, 12:24 AM~17363381
> *my new midget  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


came in today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres my 2 midgets


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

how do you make a 16" trike?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 05:49 PM~17376667
> *came in today
> 
> 
> ...


..LOOK'S SICK :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2010, 02:14 AM~17267711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....DAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 11:35 PM~17039685
> *heres my 16'' lil cherry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 7 2009, 07:59 PM~15007223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............FUCKIN LOVE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THIS IS MY BLUE PIXIE.....16''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........MY 16'' PIXIE.....   ALL O.G.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....THIS IS MY 16'' RAT...NAMED ''LEATHAL THREAT'' :biggrin: I FOUND THIS BIKE IN THA GARBAGE... :biggrin: IT WAS PINK;RUSTED;AN UGLY :uh: I COULDNT AFORD TO GO NUT'S...CAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF PROJECTS ALREADY... :uh: :biggrin: SO I HIT IT WITH SOME SILVER....GRAY PRIMER... :biggrin: AND ONE-SHOT :biggrin:  .....I BODY COUNTED THA SPOKES...PAINTED DISHE'S RED  CLEANED THA STOCK TIRE'S IT HAD  :wow: SHOT GUN ROUND'S IN THA STOCK HANDLE BARS... :wow: 16'' BENT SPRINGER FORK


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 09:35 PM~17039685
> *heres my 16'' lil cherry
> 
> 
> ...



any new plans for this one?? or you keeping it the way it is??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@May 16 2010, 05:18 PM~17507917
> *any new plans for this one?? or you keeping it the way it is??
> *


for now yeah till afther vagas im still working on clown confusion put a lil upgrades to it then ill start working on lil cherry upgrades


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2010, 11:01 PM~16810743
> *almost done with these
> 
> 
> ...


do u still got these how much


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jun 1 2010, 01:12 AM~17661378
> *do u still got these how much
> *


they are not finished yet. prob gonna use em on my son's bike
:biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 1 2010, 06:32 AM~17662226
> *they are not finished yet. prob gonna use em on my son's bike
> :biggrin:
> *


if u ever wanna sell them hit me up..


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

been workin on this one today








:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

them are sick


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

update 










:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

stop teasing me lol they look good


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 03:11 PM~17035343
> *TTT
> *


This guy is a rip off dont do biz wit him f**ker hasn't sent me my stuff.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

this my orange crush idk if to go radicall on it or leave it with a classy look 



http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/f...99f91a992fb.jpg


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bro use the img code


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/furbyX3/l_61032c8128404b2f8428e99f91a992fb.jpg[/IMG

tnx bro :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Jun 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17702720
> *This guy is a rip off dont do biz wit him f**ker hasn't sent me my stuff.
> *




WELL.......THAT ****** GOT TILL THIS FRIDAY TO SHIP MINE OUT.... :angry: OR UM GIVIN HIM BAD FEED BACK......IV BEEN WAITING ALMOST A MONTH FOR A D-TWIST HEAD BADGE :angry: WHAT DID U GET BURNED FOR?????????????????????????? :wow: :angry:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WEST 13......................BAD GUY.....BURNIN'PEOPLE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ANY 16" INCH FRAMES FOR SALE??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 22 2010, 12:38 AM~17852543
> *ANY 16" INCH FRAMES FOR SALE??
> *


are you looking for a boys frame???girls ??? pixie???


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14917819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got an OG fork and chainguard like that for sale?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17980570
> *anyone got an OG fork and chainguard like that for sale?
> *


for this....


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 3 2007, 12:04 PM~7396796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BC


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my collection of 16's


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

This just came in da mail


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what new out in the world of 16inchers no ****


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

...........STILL WORKING ON IT.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AND THIS IS MY TEAL DEATH BIKE..................


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2010, 07:37 AM~18710071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 08:02 AM~18710188
> *looks good
> *


THANKS HOMIE FIXING TO REDO IT FOR 2011........... :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hears mine


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 06:07 PM~18710210
> *hears mine
> 
> 
> ...


I like that bro. What about a chainguard?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2010, 08:26 AM~18710328
> *I like that bro.  What about a chainguard?
> *


 im still looking for one have u seen my semi custom sugar rush


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 06:31 PM~18710359
> *im still looking for one have u seen my semi custom sugar rush
> *


Yeah I like the colors on that one very bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 09:31 AM~18710359
> *im still looking for one have u seen my semi custom sugar rush
> *


man good luck finding one  shit i think im gonna cut a regular 20" and make one


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 1 2010, 09:09 AM~18710619
> *man good luck finding one    shit i think im gonna cut a regular 20" and make one
> *


THATS WHAT I HAD TO DO HOMIE............... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2010, 10:29 PM~18715671
> *THATS WHAT I HAD TO DO HOMIE............... :happysad:
> *


any pics :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 1 2010, 09:07 AM~18710210
> *hears mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Aug 5 2009, 07:18 PM~14687843
> *one i built for my boy.
> 
> 
> ...


DANGG! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

1982 schwinn pixie fresh paint. color is called sassy green pearl w/ultra gold mini flake. 100 shipped.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TOUCH OF GOLD FULL 16'' BUSTING IT OUT IN 2011
GETTING PAINTED RIGHT NOW..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

complete 16in pixie 120 shipped no trades.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 1 2010, 10:29 AM~19209358
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


PUT SOME BENT FORKS ON THAT BITCH


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

workin on this rite now was guna restore it but i might make it a low


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 1 2010, 10:55 AM~19209523
> *PUT SOME BENT FORKS ON THAT BITCH
> *


WORKING ON IYT STILL EVERYTHINGS GONNA B FACE


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 1 2010, 11:07 AM~19209615
> *WORKING ON IYT STILL EVERYTHINGS GONNA B FACE
> *


FIRME IMA GET SOME SHIT MADE FOR MA OTHER BIKE SOON


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 1 2010, 11:10 AM~19209629
> *FIRME IMA GET SOME SHIT MADE FOR MA OTHER BIKE SOON
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2010, 11:01 PM~16810743
> *almost done with these
> 
> 
> ...


*CANT WAIT TILL I HAVE THESE.. :cool*:  :cheesy:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

LIL MAN'S 16 INCH AT THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW IN DALLAS TX


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DUKES B.C. LV NV. (Jun 15, 2010)

dukes bike club las vegas 16 inch mild ,owner shawn jr.


----------



## DUKES B.C. LV NV. (Jun 15, 2010)

our pixies


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

*THEE ARTISTICS C.C  
STILL GOT ALOT TO DO :happysad: *


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Bad Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

this for my friends bike from asia


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES B.C. LV NV._@Dec 3 2010, 01:51 PM~19229653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wassup west13 member me U owe me!!!! U lil mofo dont think I have forgotten U would want ur money or the things u pay for right!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Some Nice Ass Bikes In Here!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES B.C. LV NV._@Dec 3 2010, 01:51 PM~19229653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting JRs ride :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some work for next week :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Los Magnificos Houston TX Dec 5th 2010
1st place 16" Semi


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

this my orange crush -street 16"


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 18 2011, 04:29 AM~19896113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup Gil. :wave: I'm retiring Pirate bike later this year but hopefully we'll get to go head to head at least one more time.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2011, 07:02 AM~19900622
> *Whatup Gil. :wave:  I'm retiring Pirate bike later this year but hopefully we'll get to go head to head at least one more time.
> *



same here, kids are into cars now lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2010, 10:01 PM~16810743
> *almost done with these
> 
> 
> ...


How much to make me a third one


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Feb 19 2011, 03:05 AM~19908162
> *How much to make me a third one
> *


any updates on my 12"


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

My son's bike- not a real schwinn but it's a 16". :biggrin: Were still working on it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GWHITE_@Mar 27 2011, 07:12 PM~20194712
> *My son's bike- not a real schwinn but it's a 16". :biggrin:  Were still working on it.
> 
> 
> ...


needs flake :wow: :biggrin: jk looking good homie


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

ELSPOCK you read my mind, but I got a 16" frame with tank and skirts that needs to be painted. I plan on switching the frame out soon. I'm thinking about having you flake out one of the frames.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GWHITE_@Mar 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20194883
> *ELSPOCK you read my mind, but I got a 16" frame with tank and skirts that needs to be painted.  I plan on switching the frame out soon.  I'm thinking about having you flake out one of the frames.
> *


well im ready when you are :biggrin: i can come up wit another flake mix for your kid :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my nephews pixie :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my 16''


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 18 2011, 12:36 AM~19899731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD NEWS! !! MY BIKE GOT STOLEN !!!
:uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Apr 1 2011, 01:17 AM~20233353
> *BAD NEWS! !!    MY BIKE GOT STOLEN !!!
> :uh:
> *


damn bro that fucking sucks!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 31 2011, 10:17 PM~20233353
> *BAD NEWS! !!    MY BIKE GOT STOLEN !!!
> :uh:
> *



Today must be April 1st


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 14 2011, 06:00 PM~20553245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIMS.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 14 2011, 08:00 PM~20553245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real clean


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 14 2011, 08:00 PM~20553245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAT COLOR COMBO IS ON POINT!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:47 PM~20554572
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  DAT COLOR COMBO IS ON POINT!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup bullet hows it going


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 14 2011, 06:00 PM~20553245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ass 16 inch homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 15 2011, 01:35 AM~20555549
> *Sick ass 16 inch homie
> *


thnks its my homie sons bike we are making for him


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

that is a sick ass kolor bro


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 14 2011, 10:21 PM~20554798
> *sup bullet hows it going
> *


koo homie just here in line in az. waintin to roll in


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 07:03 AM~20555887
> *koo homie just here in line in az. waintin to roll in
> *


cool bro send be pics of the best mild u see out there :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this is my 16 in bike i have full of aztec murals


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

My nephews pixie i built for him for his birthday. this is what u can call his daily still building him another show bike :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 21 2011, 06:04 PM~20600440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint this a lil tiger?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 21 2011, 03:04 PM~20600440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 3 2007, 03:37 AM~7395755
> *Juicy Baby      Belgian's Finest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

My daughters rideable and in the works full custom 16" bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Liees


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Liees


Looking for a painter....local


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My daughters rideable and in the works full custom 16" bikes


Nice!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks homie....got some tricks up my sleeve....


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

I need some white walls for this


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking for an Og midget back rim with slick pm me price and pics


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

My 16" trike


----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

need some updates


----------



## elpatron13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE IT IS FROM THE 70s asking $400 323 807 0458


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

I have this one for sale 1971 Schwinn stingray midget. It is missing the back tire, fenders, chain guard, and the peddles. Has a new seat and a front tire. Asking $180 with the original forks and $250 with both the original and the Springer forks. Located in Ventura county California


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My daughters rideable and in the works full custom 16" bikes


On the back burner along with my other bikes,but the will be done one day...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

anyone have a bike for sale? Looking for a project.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT anything new out there?


----------

